# Über hohe kanten bei langsamer geschwindigkeit: droppen möglich?



## walter021 (24. Oktober 2011)

hoi,

fahre meist wanderwege die ja bekanntlich langsam technisch zu fahren sind. bin daher im droppen und springen recht unerfahren

wie kommt man bei hohen kanten (>80cm) runter, wenn man nur langsam anfahren kann?

ich mein wenn die geschwindigkeit größer ist zieht man ja einfach den lenker hoch und schaut, dass man ordentlich landet. bei langsamer geschwindigkeit aber kommt das VR halt schon wieder runter ehe das HR die kante passiert hat, was dann zum sturz führt.

ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine


----------



## flyingscot (24. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich gibt es zwei übliche Droptechniken: Floater Drop und Aktiver Absprung. Letzerer funktioniert langsam nicht so gut, daher bleibt quasi nur der Floater: Lenker etwas ziehen (=Körperspannung!) und Gewicht während man über die Kante rollt nach hinten verlagern. Sobald das Bike die Kante verlässt sollte man allerdings das Gewicht wieder mittig bringen, sonst ist die Landung etwas unelegant.

Old School ist der Wheelie-Drop, bei dem man quasi einen Wheelie über die Kante macht und auf dem Hinterrad landet. Das geht quasi aus dem Stand heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (24. Oktober 2011)

In Trial-Manier mit beginnendem Wheelie über die Kante fahren, das Hinterrad durch Strecken der Beine aktiv nach unten bringen, dabei Aufprall aus den Beinen abfedern und dann schauen dass das Vorderrad richtig getimed auf dem Boden aufkommt. 

Etwa so:
http://youtu.be/fDnNbKSPlzE
http://youtu.be/mrml_kSZZD0


----------



## walter021 (24. Oktober 2011)

aha, danke euch, ja dann lern ich mal den wheely drop

hab auch schon geübt:
im sitzen gings schon recht gut über ne 15cm übungskante. im stehen haperts noch ein bisschen. ich nehm mal an es muss ich stehen gehen, oder?

ich hab aber das gefühl, dass ich bei höheren kanten nach hinten falle, da ich schon bei der übungskante nur mit dem HR aufkomme.

gleich nach dem das HR über die kante geht nach vorne lehnen?


----------



## k.nickl (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Höhe würde sich noch Abdrücken, also ohne Sprung fahren lassen.

Schladming hatt(e) eine sehr dementsprechend prägnante Stelle: eine Kante mit auch ca. 80cm die in leichten einer Kurve lag. 



(am Bild: Luke Strobel)
Reinplumpsen ging nicht. Wurde aber ähnlich wie der Floater-Drop gefahren. Eine sehr spannende Stelle bei der der Hinterreifen gern den Hintern und der Sattel die Brust küsste.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (27. Oktober 2011)

Des is doch keine langsame Stelle! Um sowas gehts hier gar nicht...


----------



## vanbike.at (31. Oktober 2011)

hi walter,
üb´ den wheely auf den pedalen stehend erst am parkplatz, bis du drei bis vier
kurbelumdrehungen schaffst, das genügt in der regel für den wheelydrop. langsam anrollen, dann kräftig reintreten und gleichzeitig den lenker hochziehen - und weiterpedalieren nicht vergessen !!
dabei gibt´s, wie beim "sitz-wheely" auch einen ausbalancierten sweetspot. 
wenn du später im sweetspot über die kante rollst, kannst du gar nicht nach vor / zurück kippen!! aber ein wenig übung und etwas überwindung brauchst du schon.
dann aber ist´s geil!


----------



## walter021 (1. November 2011)

danke euch für die tipps

bin schon am üben, aber bei ca 30cm war schon schluss wegen mangelnden übungsmöglichkeiten. 

leider komm ich oft nicht schön gerade auf (va mit dem VR), was wohl schnell mal in nen sturz enden könnte...


----------



## rabidi (4. November 2011)

Ich würde ja erstmal versuchen nen hohen Bordstein im Stehen zu droppen, wenn das bei 100% deiner Versuche ordentlich klappt kannst du auch andere Höhen probieren; dafür "Sattel runter"!
Kante in Grundposition anfahren (stehend, mittig über dem Bike), wenn das Vorderrad an die Kante kommt Gewicht nach hinten verlagern (quasi das Bike unter dir durchschieben), wenn das Hinterrad an der Kante vorbei ist in die neutrale Position zurückkehren un mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redbeard (5. November 2011)

@vanbike.at
im sweetspot ueber die kante zu rollen hat aber meiner ansicht nach den nachteil, dass es schwer wird die dropenergie abzufangen. die folge eines sweetspot drops ist dann, dass der aufschlag 100% vom rahmen absorbiert wird. besser deutlich unterhalb des sweetspottes fahren, und erst am lenker ziehen um das vorderrad hoch zu bekommen kurz bevor das rad die kante passiert. das am besten bei einer borsteinkante trainieren


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. November 2011)

redbeard schrieb:


> @vanbike.at
> im sweetspot ueber die kante zu rollen hat aber meiner ansicht nach den nachteil, dass es schwer wird die dropenergie abzufangen. die folge eines sweetspot drops ist dann, dass der aufschlag 100% vom rahmen absorbiert wird.


 Wer absorbiert die Dropenergie sonst?



> besser deutlich unterhalb des sweetspottes fahren, und erst am lenker ziehen um das vorderrad hoch zu bekommen *kurz bevor* das rad die kante passiert.


Ich dachte, das wäre der sweet spot?

Wenn ich die ganzen Postings lese, dann ist doch von zwei verschiedenen Versionen die Rede. 
Einmal der Drop fast aus dem Stand -> Wheelie Drop
Einmal mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit -> floater Drop
Oder?

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbeard (6. November 2011)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wer absorbiert die Dropenergie sonst?



deine knie. du musst die energie mit deinen beinen wegfedern. wenn du im sweet spot ueber die kante faehrst (also der schwerpunkt des rades ist exakt ueber der hinterradachse)
dann ist das mit dem sauber wegfedern so ne sache...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. November 2011)

redbeard schrieb:


> ... deine knie. du musst die energie mit deinen beinen wegfedern.


OK, es kommt also auf die Abfolge der Energieabsorption an.  *Zum Schluss bekommt immer alles der Rahmen ab.*


> wenn du im sweet spot ueber die kante faehrst (also der schwerpunkt des rades ist exakt ueber der hinterradachse)


Danke, endlich weiß ich nun, was das ist.



> ...dann ist das mit dem sauber wegfedern so ne sache...


OK, wenn du primär über Hinterrad abfängst, dann ist ein bestimmter Teil des Rahmens besonders belastet.

Paul


----------



## mueslimann (6. November 2011)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> OK, es kommt also auf die Abfolge der Energieabsorption an.  *Zum Schluss bekommt immer alles der Rahmen ab.*



Natürlich NICHT. Einmal in deinen Beinen (oder in Reifen oder Dämpfung oder...) absorbierte/dissipierte Aufprallenergie bekommt der Rahmen nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Skoalman (6. November 2011)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Natürlich NICHT. Einmal in deinen Beinen (oder in Reifen oder Dämpfung oder...) absorbierte/dissipierte Aufprallenergie bekommt der Rahmen nicht mehr ab.


Doch, die *Energie* bekommt der Rahmen dennoch ab, einfach nicht als kurzen, harten Schlag sondern in Form von weniger Kraft dafür verteilt auf einen grösseren Zeitraum.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (6. November 2011)

die sache ist einfach ganz einfach. habe das selber mal bei einer ca. 1,50 kante ausprobiert und da hat der floater am besten funktioniert ich empfehle daher undbedingt den floater meinen absoluten favorit


----------



## mueslimann (6. November 2011)

Hast Du das Wort dissipiert oben gelesen?  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissipation
Stell Dir Deine Beine als Dämpfer vor, nur mit wesentlich komplizierterem Aufbau ;-). 
Oder anders gesagt, folgendes Gedankenexperiment: Du springst ohne Bike von der Kante und "federst" den Aufprall mit deinen Beinen ab. Wo ist die ganze Energie nun hin? Genau, in den Beinen dissipiert (wenn's zu viel war auch in Form einer Verletzung).
Gleicher Sprung nun mit Bike. Da wird das Bike immer etwas abbekommen, aber eben nur das, was nicht durch die Beine aufgenommen wurde/wird. Die genaue Physik davon ist dann nicht mehr so einfach.

Und zum Thema. Es kommt halt auch immer noch auf das Gelände in der Landung an. Ein kontrollierter Wheelie Drop ist manchmal unumgänglich, so viel Kontrolle hast Du, wenn der Auslauf verblockt und/oder kurz ist, beim Floater nie. Wenn das Gelände und der Auslauf eher bescheiden sind, ist auch das schon schwierig genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMars (6. November 2011)

nein 
wenn du im stehen von einer kante springst leitest du die energie in den boden weiter, kannst gans leicht austesten: 
springt auf einen weichen boden, da kannst du mit deinen knien abfangen was du willst und du wirst trotzdem einsinken

Mfg


----------



## mueslimann (6. November 2011)

lassen wir das Leute. das ist doch völlig o.T. 

Gegenfrage: Wieso leitet man die Energie dann mir Rad nicht auch in den Boden weiter? Wo ist der qualitative Unterschied?


----------



## vanbike.at (6. November 2011)

soweit ich walter021 verstanden habe, will er mit seinem fahrrad eine stufe runterdroppen und nicht physik studieren.

ich denke, beim wheely-drop ist die chance, kopfüber einzuschlagen, größer als die, einen backflip zu produzieren. dh. man darf schon mit relativ hoch gezogenem vorderrad über die stufe pedallieren... 
was für den bordstein genügt, ist für eine 50cm-stufe möglicher weise noch zu wenig...
langsam an höhe bzw. tiefe rantasten, dabei nicht seitlich verziehen.
überwindung kostets immer!


----------



## flyingscot (6. November 2011)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wieso leitet man die Energie dann mir Rad nicht auch in den Boden weiter? Wo ist der qualitative Unterschied?



Tut man, und zwar immer. Dissipiert wird da gar nix, auch wenn es "abfedern" heisst. Auch in der Federgabel oder dem Hinterbaudämpfer wird beim Einfedern kaum Energie dissipiert.

Bei einer steilen Landung wird ein Teil in Geschwindigkeit umgesetzt. Der andere Teil, oder beim Flat-Drop alles, wird an den Boden geleitet. Und dieser Teil ist es, der das Material oder den Fahrer zerstören kann. Entscheidend ist dabei nicht allein die Energiemenge sondern der zeitliche Verlauf: Wird zu kurz und intensiv übertragen (z.B. Flat-Drop mit gestreckten Beinen), werden auch stabilere Rahmen (oder Knochen) brechen. Der Trick ist, die Übertragung langsam und mit weniger Intensität zu gestalten. Das geschied über die Fahrtechnik, z.B. das "Einfedern" der Beine oder der Dämpfer.


----------



## Marc B (6. November 2011)

Wenn ich arg langsam bin, taugt der Wheelie-Drop. Aber man kann auch mit dem Floater-Drop bei recht geringer Geschwindigkeit gut droppen, da muss man sich halt sehr stark nach hinten bewegen, damit das Vorderrad nicht absackt.

Hier der Wheelie-Drop:

*Der Wheelie-Drop*




_(Fotos aus der "Bike Sport News" - Photos by Regina Stanger / Croc.at)_

Den Anfang macht ein klassischer Move, den man bei Spielereien im Wald oder in der Stadt stets gebrauchen kann. Wir haben den *Wheelie-Drop* damals gerne von Tischtennisplatten gesprungen. Als Inspiration diente uns dabei das Fahrtechnikbuch von Hans "No Way" Rey, das zahlreiche Tricks in aussagekräftigen Bildern beschrieb. Ein wenig Mut brauchte es schon, bis man den Wheelie-Drop von mehr als nur einem Bürgersteig wagte. Im Gegensatz zu Drops mit mehr Geschwindigkeit hatte man mehr Angst, dass bei einen Fahrfehler die Front des Bikes gnadenlos absackt und man über den Lenker geht. Doch nach der ersten Überwindung macht dieser Move stets viel Spaß und ist immer praktisch, wenn man mal ohne Geschwindigkeit plötzlich vor einer Kante steht. Wenn man für einen Drop ins Flache nicht genug Anlauf hat, eignet sich der Wheelie-Drop idealerweise für eine relativ sanfte Landung. Bei Stufen, die höher als 30 cm bis 40 cm sind und man sie nicht mehr normal runterfahren kann, ist der Wheelie-Drop eine ideale Lösung, um die Kante doch noch schnell zu bezwingen. 

*Zum Bewegungsablauf*: Man fährt im langsamen Tempo und mittleren Gang auf die Kante zu. Dann tritt man kräftig in die Pedale und zieht gleichzeitig beherzt am Lenker. Dadurch bleibt das Vorderrad nach der Kante länger oben. *Wichtig*: Anfangs übt man besser an kleinen Kanten, bevor man den Wheelie-Drop von der Tischtennisplatte wagt. Das Hinterrad kommt dabei deutlich zuerst auf und federt den Aufprall ab.

*Tipps*:

- Generell sollte man jedoch nicht höher als ein Meter ins Flat droppen, da dies Körper und Material zu sehr belastet (außer bei Trial-Profis). 
- Achtet jedoch darauf, dass die Kette noch nicht verschlissen ist, richtig auf dem Kettenblatt liegt und das Schaltwerk korrekt eingestellt ist - denn wenn man ins Leere tritt, folgt der Abflug über den Lenker. 
- Der Gang darf nicht zu schwer sein, da man sonst das Vorderrad durch den Pedalier-Impuls kaum hochbekommt.
- Am Anfang eignen sich hohe Bordsteinkanten idealerweise zum Rantasten an den Bewegungsablauf.
- Übrigens: Man muss für einen sicheren Wheelie-Drop übrigens keinen langen Wheelie beherrschen! 
- NoGo: Auf keinen Fall im Sattel sitzen bleiben, sondern allerspätestens während der Flugphase aufstehen.

_(Zur größeren Ansicht der Bilder einfach Linksklick auf die jeweilige Bildfläche)_











_*Bild 1*: Balance auf der Bank vor der Kante halten, Arme leicht gebeugt!_

_*Bild 2*: Durchstarten mit kräftigem Pedalieren und zusätzlichem Ziehen am Lenker._

_*Bild 3*: Körperspannung halten und dabei Beine und Arme lang machen. Zentrale Position über dem Bike._

_*Bild 4*: Aufprall aus Beinen und aktiv Armen abfedern!_

*Video-Tipps*: _In unserem *dritten IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo* wird der Wheelie-Drop als siebter Punkt erklärt und gezeigt. Weitere Clips findet ihr auf Youtube ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlKk6kocsfY"]wheelie drop      - YouTube[/nomedia] // [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrml_kSZZD0"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 14 Wheelie Drop      - YouTube[/nomedia])_

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## mueslimann (6. November 2011)

Letztes Wort dazu von meiner Seite. Die zitierte Frage war rhetorischer  Art. 
Ich habe nirgends gesagt, wie viel Energie wo dissipiert wird. Ich  habe nur der Aussage widersprochen, dass der Rahmen, unabhängig von  der Fahrtechnik, immer "alles absorbieren" würde. 
 Keine Dissipation? Was meinst Du, wieso hümpft man denn nach einem  Flatdrop, von mir aus mit Hardtail und auf Beton, nicht wieder von selbst auf die  Ausgangshöhe zurück?



flyingscot schrieb:


> Tut man, und zwar immer. Dissipiert wird da  gar nix, auch wenn es "abfedern" heisst. Auch in der Federgabel oder dem  Hinterbaudämpfer wird beim Einfedern kaum Energie dissipiert.
> 
> Bei einer steilen Landung wird ein Teil in Geschwindigkeit umgesetzt.  Der andere Teil, oder beim Flat-Drop alles, wird an den Boden geleitet.  Und dieser Teil ist es, der das Material oder den Fahrer zerstören kann.  Entscheidend ist dabei nicht allein die Energiemenge sondern der  zeitliche Verlauf: Wird zu kurz und intensiv übertragen (z.B. Flat-Drop  mit gestreckten Beinen), werden auch stabilere Rahmen (oder Knochen)  brechen. Der Trick ist, die Übertragung langsam und mit weniger  Intensität zu gestalten. Das geschied über die Fahrtechnik, z.B. das  "Einfedern" der Beine oder der Dämpfer.


----------



## flyingscot (6. November 2011)

Bei Federungssystem wird dies beispielsweise durch die Zugstufe erreicht, die die in der Federung gespeicherte Energie beim Ausfedern dissipiert. Bei den Beinen hast du Recht, da wird die Energie schon dissipiert, allerdings bleibt der Impuls erhalten (inelastischer Stoß). Oben wurde nur von "Energie" geredet, obwohl die meiste Zeit eher der Impuls gemeint war. Der Impuls wird aber nirgends "dissipiert", daher meine etwas laxe Behauptung.

Aber diese Details helfen dem TE nun wirklich nicht weiter


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. November 2011)

Ausgangspunkt der Bemerkung war das Posting



mueslimann schrieb:


> Letztes Wort dazu von meiner Seite. Die zitierte Frage war rhetorischer  Art.
> Ich habe nirgends gesagt, wie viel Energie wo dissipiert wird. Ich  habe  nur der Aussage widersprochen, dass der Rahmen, unabhängig von  der  Fahrtechnik, immer "alles absorbieren" würde.


Du hast Recht. Bei einem inelastischen Stoß kann man außer in idealisierten Fällen nie sagen, wo genau wieviel Energie "verbraten" (disspiert) wird, zumal noch bei einem Dreiersysem Fahrer, Bike, Erde.

Der Punkt im Ausgangsposting ist eigentlich ein anderer:



redbeard schrieb:


> ... , dass es schwer wird die dropenergie abzufangen. die folge eines sweetspot drops ist dann, dass der aufschlag 100% vom rahmen absorbiert wird. ...


Es geht nicht um die Energie, sondern um die maximalen Kräfte, die an bestimmten Punkten auftreten. Denn nur dann kann es dem Rahmen (oder dem Knie  bei durchgedrücktem Beim beim Sprung auf Beton) schaden. Wenn dann der Rahmen bricht, ist sicherlich die dazu nötige Energie im Rahmen geblieben. 



Skoalman schrieb:


> ... nicht als kurzen, harten Schlag sondern in Form von weniger Kraft dafür verteilt auf einen grösseren Zeitraum.


Und darum geht es bei dem ganzen Abfangen, Abfedern und Dämpfen. Die Maximalkräfte sollen geringer werden, die Zeiten und Wege (Federweg) dafür etwas länger. 
Für die Interessierten: Das Produkt aus der Kraft und der Zeit die sie einwirkt ist gleich der dadurch bewirkten Impulsänderung. (Kraftstoß)

Und deswegen ist es, um beim Thema zu bleiben, deutlich besser mit beiden Rädern möglichst gleichzeitig zu landen. Auf Videos kann man immer wieder Gabelbrüche bewundern, weil zu weit auf dem Vorderrad gelandet wurde.
Beim Floater Drop erreicht man das dadurch, dass der Zeitunterschied zwischen dem Fallen des Vorderrades und dem des Hinterrades durch die Geschwindigkeit sehr klein wird. Beim Wheelie Drop durch das aktive Anheben und Halten des Vorderrades in gleicher Höhe, bis das Hinterrad zu fallen beginnt. Das kann man sehr schön auf den Bildern von Marc sehen. Hört man vorher auf zu treten, dann hängt es nur noch von der Höhe ab, wie weit man über den Lenker geht.

Paul


----------



## vanbike.at (7. November 2011)

gratuliere, jetzt habt Ihr walter021 endgültig kaputtgemacht ...!
kannst Du mich hören, walter021 ...?


----------



## flyingscot (7. November 2011)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und deswegen ist es, um beim Thema zu bleiben, deutlich besser mit beiden Rädern möglichst gleichzeitig zu landen.



In normalen Fahrpraxis sicher in der ja auch Flow eine Rolle spielt ... allerdings gibt es ja auch noch die Trial-Technik des abfedern bzw. landen. Nicht selten ins Flat bzw. ohne weitere Bewegung, die Energie aufnehmen kann. Dort wird zumindest bei höheren Sprüngen immer auf dem Hinterrad geladet und das Abfedern geschieht durch exzessive Bein und Rückenarbeit. Mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig zu landen ist bei solchen Stunts schlicht nicht zerstörungsfrei möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (7. November 2011)

Ja lassen wir diese Abhandlungen. Das zur Frage wesentliche ist ja gesagt worden.
Ich habe übrigens nie den Impuls gemeint, wenn ich von Energie sprach. Ich weiß mich da durchaus korrekt auszudrücken . Und ich wollte nur auf die eine, falsche Aussage oben eingehen. 
Ich denke nun haben wir uns alle wieder lieb. Oben wurde ja auch schön geschrieben, dass für einen Bruch die eingeleitete Maximalkraft ausschlaggebend ist. Daran habe ich nie etwas ausgesetzt, nur an der einmal erwähnten, falschen Energiebetrachtung recht weit oben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. November 2011)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Ja lassen wir diese Abhandlungen. Das zur Frage wesentliche ist ja gesagt worden.


 ... und bei 2:50 sehen wir im folgenden Video die Praxis zur Diskussion

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20601448"]A Hill in Spain on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## walter021 (7. November 2011)

vanbike.at schrieb:


> gratuliere, jetzt habt Ihr walter021 endgültig kaputtgemacht ...!
> kannst Du mich hören, walter021 ...?


 
nene, bin noch hier

danke für eure anleitungen, auch die physik sachen fand ich lesenswert.


@oldie:
wow, wildes video!
der typ hats ja echt drauf. ist der nicht eigentlich trialer?

müsst mal auf die gabel achten, die federt auch bei sehr ruppigen sachen kaum ein(vielleicht max 50 von 150mm)


----------



## mueslimann (7. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> @oldie:
> wow, wildes video!
> der typ hats ja echt drauf. ist der nicht eigentlich trialer?



Ja, finde ich auch, ist eines der besten Videos überhaupt.
Habe mal wo gelesen, dass Chris Akrigg mehrfacher UK-Trial-Meister ist.


----------



## walter021 (8. November 2011)

wie sieht es bei ihm im DH aus?

müsste für ihn doch nicht allzu schwierig sein mit DH spezifischem training auch ganz oben mitzumischen, oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## mueslimann (8. November 2011)

Er fährt scheinbar ab und an Endurorennen (Megavalance), ist allerdings gerade ernsthaft verletzt (such mal nach dem Video dazu, hat riesen Glück gehabt bei dem Sturz/Fall). 
Nicht jeder der könnte will auch 
Außerdem hast Du schon mal gesehen, wie Frank Schneider fährt? Such mal nach den Nicolai All Mountain Trial Videos. Trotzdem gibt es im DH scheinbar einige schnellere Fahrer als Frank Schneider.


----------



## walter021 (8. November 2011)

kenne den oben genannten nicht.

aber mal ne allgemeine frage zum DH sport (kenn mich da nicht aus, war noch nie in nem bikepark oä):
da gehts ja darum so schnell wie möglich runterzukommen. die strecke an sich ist fahrtechnisch aber nicht sehr anspruchsvoll (so maximal S3?), oder?

so nen fahrtechnik crack wie akrigg ist dann also vielleicht zu wenig "anspruch" (von der strecke her)?


----------



## mueslimann (8. November 2011)

Also es gibt solche und solche Strecken. S3 nicht sehr anspruchsvoll? Ich würde sagen S3 ist das letzte, was man noch (schnell/flüssig) fahren kann. S4 ist u.A. dadurch charakterisiert, dass Du dafür Trialtechniken benötigst. Ich würde also sagen S4 fährt man nicht mehr, sondern man steht oft und "hoppelt" runter, positioniert sich neu. Wenn eine Passage normal (wenn auch nur mit sehr guter Technik) fahrbar ist, ist sie, meiner Ansicht nach, keine typische S4.
Man schätzt das von der Skala und den Bildern her oft falsch ein. S4 ist extrem knackig.  Lediglich Beherrschung des Fahrmanövers, nach dem Du anfangs fragtest, reicht für S4 sicher nicht. Da braucht es schon viel mehr. Ich wage mich nicht an typische S4 Sachen, meist ist nämlich auch die Absturzgefahr zu groß. 

Frank Schneider und Marco Hösel (Trial Meister)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17166/h
(übrigens inklusive Floater Drop von einer Kante bei langsamer Fahrt/aus dem Stand )


----------



## walter021 (9. November 2011)

hab nicht gemeint max S3 trails, sondern trails auf denen mal eine stelle schwieriger ist (und eben nur die stelle MAX S3 ist). 

hab mir halt gedacht, dass die DHer über so ne einzelne stelle "drüberfliegen"

bin selber auch weit von S4, fahre ein paar wenige S3 stellen, aber würde nicht behaupten S3 zu beherschen. wobei eben diese S3 stellen für mich unmöglich schnell zu fahren sind. wie du schon sagtest, mehrmaliges umsetzen, herumhoppeln und neu positionieren. 



also ist es nicht üblich, dass DH strecken mal ne fahrtechnisch schwierigere stelle haben, die dann eben nur langsam zu meistern ist?

oder anders gefragt, komme ich als durchschnitts AM fahrer DH strecken heil runter, nur halt eben 3 mal langsamer als nen DHer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbike.at (9. November 2011)

hallo walter, gott sei dank, Du lebst ...!   ;-)
zu Deiner letzten frage: ich würd´ sagen - "tendenziell nein"!
3 mal langsamer ist nicht automatisch ein alternatives rezept. es gibt stellen, da heißt´s ohren anlegen und durch...
schau Dir bei gelegenheit mal ein dh-rennen live an - ein erlebnis!!
wo und wie diese akrobaten unterwegs sind, kommt in keinem video ´rüber!


----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2011)

vll. noch mal was zu den schwierigkeiten:
ich selbst fahre viele S4 stellen, dennoch gibt es immer wieder S3 stellen an den ich/wir wirklich verzweifeln.

hier mal zwei beispiele:

für mich ist das leichteres S3:








ebenfalls leichtes S3 -> für mich an dem tag nicht fahrbar...







Grade bei langsamen tempo hat man mit trialkenntnissen dem 'normalo mtb-fahrer' einiges vorraus. das gleiche gilt auch für so hohe stufen, die hier thema der diskusion sind. 

wie auch immer die ganzen techniken heißen, entscheidend für die auswahl ist vorallem der auslauf und dann die anfahrt.

-> Heisst: Wenn der auslauf steil und schottrig ist, wird es mit dem wheelie drop und vorallem mit dem floater extrem gefährlich. Man bekommt einfach zu viel geschwindigkeit die man nicht abbremsen kann.
Wenn es geht würde ich hier einfach die stufe fahren, wird bei 80cm aber schon arg schwierig aka unmöglich.

flacher oder langer, übersichtlicher auslauf -> langsam anfahren und den floater drop machen. Ist die eleganteste lösung an dieser stelle. 
Das zu beherschen verlangt jetzt nicht nach exorbitralen kräften und fähigkeiten, aber ein bisschen übung und mut.

das war ein wheelie/floater drop:


----------



## walter021 (9. November 2011)

@van:
hab da leider zuwenig möglichkeiten bei uns, keine parks, keine rennen. also nichts wo ich nicht minimum 300km auto fahren müsste, was mir aber zuviel wäre, da ich eh nicht so der DH fan bin. fahre selber lieber langsame technische sachen


@eisbein:
die S3 bilder werden bei mir leider nicht angezeigt, weder mit IE noch Firefox. 

das letzte bild aber schon. die stufe wäre aber auch mit normaler technik fahrbar gewesen, oder täuscht mich da das bild. 

das ist nämlcih das nächste problem (was du auch schon beschrieben hast), welches mir beim thread starten noch nicht bewusst war: gibt im bergischen kaum stellen, wo man den wheely/floater drop einsetzen muss weil entweder a.) auch normal fahrbar wäre oder b.) nur mit wheely drop fahrbar aber zu gefährlich wegen auslauf und/oder absturz gefahr.

hab auch noch nie in den bikebergsteiger vids von käptnFR, HaraldPhilip und co gesehen, dass die nen wheely drop gebraucht hätten.

also eher nur was zum spass haben?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. November 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ebenfalls leichtes S3 -> für mich an dem tag nicht fahrbar...


Schönes informatives Bild. Dazu aus der STS-Beschreibung:



> *Wegcharakteristika unter idealen                                 Randbedingungen* wie ausreichendes Tageslicht und trockenem Untergrund. Die                                 Einstufung ist damit unabhängig von fahrtechnisch                                 nicht beeinflussbaren bzw. subjektiven und variablen Faktoren wie                                 z. B. ...
> 
> dem Gefahrengrad (Absturzgefahr),
> dem Wetter (Nässe, Wind, Nebel und Schnee),
> ...


Auch eine S0-Asphaltstraße kann bei Glatteis unbefahrbar werden.


Paul


----------



## oBATMANo (9. November 2011)

über solch kleine Stufen würde ich eher mit Schwung drüber und leicht mit dem Vorderrad zu erst landen. So hat man früher wieder Kontrolle übers Radl für die nachfolgenden Passagen. 
Man kann entweder aktiv abspringen um zum Beispiel das nächste Hindernis wie ein Felsen in der Landung zu überspringen oder einfach zentral am Radl bleiben und drüber düsen.
Je schneller, desto zentraler kann man auf dem Radl bleiben.
Fährt man sehr langsam, muss man natürlich hinter den Sattel, hat aber in der Landung keinen Druck auf dem Vorderrad und somit wenig Kontrolle. Außerdem kann man mit ausgestreckten Armen in der Postition hinterm Sattel schlecht lenken.

Beim DH fahren landet man übrigens immer leicht zu erst mit dem Vorderrad.
Dazu lehnt man sich beim Landen leicht nach vorn. Fühlt sich angenehmer an als mit beiden Räder gleich. Gabel hat früher wieder ihre "Arbeitshöhe" und man hat schneller wieder Kontrolle.
Zugstufe der Gabel sollte auch immer bissl schneller als am Hinterbau sein und nicht mit der Druckstufe geizen.

Auf dem Hinterrad würde ich nur bei Trialaktionen landen.

DH Strecken sind sehr unterschiedlich. Winterberg extrem einfach. Champery extrem schwer. Eine ordentlich verblockte Strecke findet man in Bad Wildbad.
Mit einem DH Radl knallt man da, bei ausreichend Übung, über die Felsen drüber, so dass man eigentlich nur über die Spitzen bzw. obere Hälfte der Felsen fährt und das Radl nicht dazwischen sackt. Fährt man langsam, fährt man jede Unenbenheit aus und kommt nicht vom Fleck.

So ist es mit ordentlich Schwung einfacher, erfordert aber auch Übung und Überwindung und schief gehn sollte dabei auch nix. Wobei man das Fallen mit der Zeit lernt und Automatismen entwickelt. Automatismen die einem vor Angstbremsungen schützen und zu "automatischem" Gegenlenken verleiten sind das eigentliche "Können". Ebenso schiebt sich die Komfortzone immer weiter nach hinten und man ist ruhiger auf dem Radl. Nur mit Bremse auf kommt man nicht weit.


----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> @van:
> hab da leider zuwenig möglichkeiten bei uns, keine parks, keine rennen. also nichts wo ich nicht minimum 300km auto fahren müsste, was mir aber zuviel wäre, da ich eh nicht so der DH fan bin. fahre selber lieber langsame technische sachen
> 
> 
> ...



ja und nein. man sieht es aus verschiedenen gründen nicht: zum einen, weils kompliziert ist zum anderen weils aufgrund des geländes nicht geht und zu guter letzt, weil es in den meisten fällen einfach nicht schön aussieht!

zum landen und dem bild von der stufe (letztes bild von mir). Die stufe wäre normal schon fahrbar gewesen, aber ich wollte an der stelle mal schauen ob auch der wheelie drop geht.
ich bin auf dem HR an die kante gerollt, bremse gezogen und bin dann mitm kleinen pedalkick rein gedropt.
Auslauf war praktisch keiner -> deswegen war der reiz da, es mal so zu probieren. (ich hab 5 jahre lang trial gemacht, daher so bekloppte ideen  )

bin zu erst mit dem hinterrad gelandet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (9. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> oder anders gefragt, komme ich als durchschnitts AM fahrer DH strecken heil runter, nur halt eben 3 mal langsamer als nen DHer?



es gibt wie schon geschrieben solche und solche.
als beispiel der fahrbarkeit kommt mir die wolrdcupstrecke in leogang in den sinn. die ist als guter am-fahrer durchaus zu bewältigen.


----------



## oBATMANo (10. November 2011)

naja, Leogang ist kein wirklich gutes Beispiel. Strecke ist extrem wurzelig und wird nach unten hin immer steiler. Hinzu kommt, dass immer Wasser auf der Strecke ist.
Allerdings kann man Teile weglassen und die Freeridestrecke fahren.
Gerade der untere Teil wird nur von wenigen gefahren.

Hingegen kann man alle Strecken außer Bad Wildbad in Dland jedem Anfänger empfehlen. Bischofsmais ist leider extrem ungepflegt und daher sehr ruppig und vielleicht nicht wirklich spannend mit einem AM oder Enduro Radl.

Todtnau kommt man gut runter aber auch sehr ruppig mit langen Wurzelfeldern. In den Wurzelfeldern bleibt man mit nichtDH Rädern schon deutlich mehr hängen als mit einem DHler.
Dort war ich auch schon mit meinem Enduro Radl unterwegs. Allerdings habens die Laufräder nich so gern gemocht.
Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß

Winterberg, Thale, Willingen Freeride und all die kleineren Parks sind ohne Probleme mit "kleineren" Rädern zu fahren.


----------



## jan84 (10. November 2011)

Bzgl. S-grade und Bikeparks:

Auf alles über S2 ist auf DH Strecken die STS eh nur bedingt sinnvoll anwendbar. Wenn man die Sprünge ausklammert -die im Prinzip nicht sinnvoll erfassbar sind - wird man selbst in Wildbad auf den DHs nur wenig S3 finden. Zumal sich - wie Batman schon sagte - die Charakteristik ja mit der Wegbeschaffenheit auch ändert. Son Steinfeld kann halt mit ausreichend Geschwindigkeit und lockerem Stand "zur Autobahn"  werden. 



			
				Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> Grade bei langsamen tempo hat man mit trialkenntnissen dem 'normalo mtb-fahrer' einiges vorraus. das gleiche gilt auch für so hohe stufen, die hier thema der diskusion sind.


100%ig! hat man ja gerade bei der Tour mit den Siegergummibärchen (Bild von nassem Trail oben) gesehen . 



			
				walter021 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist nämlcih das nächste problem (was du auch schon beschrieben hast), welches mir beim thread starten noch nicht bewusst war: gibt im bergischen kaum stellen, wo man den wheely/floater drop einsetzen muss weil entweder a.) auch normal fahrbar wäre oder b.) nur mit wheely drop fahrbar aber zu gefährlich wegen auslauf und/oder absturz gefahr.


Du musst beim üben einfach kreativ sein. Such dir einfache Stellen und fahre sie kompliziert. Gerade wenn du auf den Hometrails bist gehts ja nicht darum irgendwie durch eine Stelle zu kommen, sondern genau so wie du es dir vornimmst. Das kann halt auch ne sehr enge/umständliche/sinnlose Linie sein. Genauso brauch man die Hinterradversetzerei in den Mittelgebirgen selten, üben kann man sie aber problemlos auch in Kehren die normal durchrollbar sind. 



			
				walter021 schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch noch nie in den bikebergsteiger vids von käptnFR, HaraldPhilip und co gesehen, dass die nen wheely drop gebraucht hätten.
> 
> also eher nur was zum spass haben?


Nein, oft wohl eher auch eine Stilfrage. Da hat ja jeder so seine eigenen Gewohnheiten, in vielen technischen Sektionen gibts eben nicht nur ein Richtig/Falsch sondern da ist einfach ein gewisser Fahrtechnischer Werkzeugkasten und Kreativität gefragt. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2011)

@ jan, ich bin die stelle, bzw. beide letzten auf anhieb durchfahren mit thomas. nur leider gab es diesmal keine gummibärchen


----------



## jan84 (10. November 2011)

Alles andere hätte mich gewundert.


----------



## KäptnFR (12. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> wie kommt man bei hohen kanten (>80cm) runter, wenn man nur langsam anfahren kann?



zB hüpfen wie bei ~4:50:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30662743"]KÃ¤ptnFR - the partaking of Coke on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## walter021 (12. November 2011)

wow, sehr geiles video. ist von den strecke und der art der trails genau das, was ich auch gerne fahre bzw gerne können würde. 


@käptn: aus reinem interesse: wo würdest du dich auf der STS skala einordnen?

funktioniert dieses hüpfen auch mit plattform pedalen, oder nur eingeschränkt?


----------



## swoosh999 (12. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> @käptn: aus reinem interesse: wo würdest du dich auf der STS skala einordnen?



...und ich dachte immer die sts ordnet die trails und nicht die fahrer ein?!?


----------



## heifisch (12. November 2011)

Man kann damit aber auch Fahrer einordnen, bis zu welchem STS-Niveau stellt das Fahren kein Problem da


----------



## jan84 (12. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> [...]
> @käptn: aus reinem interesse: wo würdest du dich auf der STS skala einordnen?
> 
> funktioniert dieses hüpfen auch mit plattform pedalen, oder nur eingeschränkt?



Das Hüpfen funktioniert auch mit Plattformpedalen. Was der Käptn so treibt ist "gelgentlich"  im Bereich >S4-S5 einzustufen. So spektakulär die Videos sind, in der Realität sehen die Trails oft schlimmer aus. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (12. November 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Das Hüpfen funktioniert auch mit Plattformpedalen. Was der Käptn so treibt ist "gelgentlich"  im Bereich >S4-S5 einzustufen. So spektakulär die Videos sind, in der Realität sehen die Trails oft schlimmer aus.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



also ich hab in dem video keine s4/s5 stelle gesehen


----------



## jan84 (12. November 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> also ich hab in dem video keine s4/s5 stelle gesehen



Anhand irgendwelcher Fotos oder Videos S-grade realistisch einzuschätzen ist praktisch sowieso nicht möglich. Man kann ein und die selbe Trailpassage mit ein bisschen Geschick als S2 genauso wie als S4 fotografieren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marc B (12. November 2011)

Passendes Video, a bissl zumindest


----------



## walter021 (13. November 2011)

lustige truppe engländer, aber drops wurden hier nur mit genügend geschwindigkeit gemeistert, trotzdem danke


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> lustige truppe engländer, aber drops wurden hier nur mit genügend geschwindigkeit gemeistert, trotzdem danke


Sind dir diese schon bekannt?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrml_kSZZD0"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 14 Wheelie Drop      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlKk6kocsfY"]wheelie drop      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yHz60PWC9I&NR=1"]Jumping out of a truck      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Paul


----------



## oBATMANo (14. November 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Bzgl. S-grade und Bikeparks:
> 
> Auf alles über S2 ist auf DH Strecken die STS eh nur bedingt sinnvoll anwendbar. Wenn man die Sprünge ausklammert -die im Prinzip nicht sinnvoll erfassbar sind - wird man selbst in Wildbad auf den DHs nur wenig S3 finden...
> 
> ...



S2 DH 







wobei man mal wieder nicht erkennt wie steil es wirklich war


----------



## jan84 (14. November 2011)

Ich sage ja, wenig . Wobei ich grad nochmal in die STS geguckt hab. Kaum Kurven schwerer S2, alles was geradeausgeht ist schwer zu sagen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## oBATMANo (14. November 2011)

hab eh nur bissl rumgespamed 
man landete allerdings in einem Schräghang und mußte eine Kurve fahren
das wurde sehr vielen zum Verhängnis an dieser Stelle und Bergwacht und Sanitäter standen schon mal bereit
großer Spaß 

persönlich sagen mir diese S Klassen eh überhapt nix


----------



## jan84 (14. November 2011)

Die sind wenn man DH fährt eh ziemlich irrelevant . Ich seh den Nutzen auch nur bei technischeren Touren...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (30. November 2011)

Passt zum Thema Droppen Allgemein


----------



## sebbo87 (30. November 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Passt zum Thema Droppen Allgemein



Kenn ich, das Buch dazu ist auch zu empfehlen.
Vlt würde da eine Quellenangabe nicht schaden, du kennst dich ja sicher damit aus..


----------



## Marc B (5. Dezember 2011)

Ups, stimmt die Quelle  Das Buch von Lee McCormack und Brian Lopes ([ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736083715/ref=pd_sim_b_3"]LINK[/ame])


----------



## Marc B (5. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, Doppelposting!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Dezember 2011)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Kenn ich, das Buch dazu ist auch zu empfehlen.
> Vlt würde da eine Quellenangabe nicht schaden, du kennst dich ja sicher damit aus..



Ging es aber nicht um einen Drop bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit...

Am Bordstein üben und hocharbeiten... Hüfte nach Hinten, Vorderrad lupfen und rollen lassen... und ERSTMAL irgendwie landen!!!


----------



## Marc B (14. Dezember 2011)

Der Drop in Chatel ist hoch und recht langsam:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Dezember 2011)

@Marc B

Heilige Sch****, wie hoch ist das Ding und wieviel Auslauf hat man?


----------



## heifisch (15. Dezember 2011)

Der hohe ist mWn ca. 10-12m hoch und Teil des Chatel Mountain Style. Ansonsten ist der gesperrt, man kommt garnicht hoch, da die Holzanfahrt abmontiert wird.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Dezember 2011)

Respekt an die Fahrer, welche das Ding springen... mir dann doch etwas zu hoch


----------



## Marc B (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja, der Drop ist echt heftig


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Dezember 2011)

@Marc B

Kannst du mal aufhören, die Pics davon zu posten, ich bleib dran kleben!!!!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Dezember 2011)

Für kleine Kanten (< 40 cm) hat es Marc ja in #22 sehr schön erklärt. Die Frage war aber:



> wie kommt man bei hohen kanten (>80cm) runter, wenn man nur langsam anfahren kann?


Und da sieht die Antwort natürlich so aus:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1029176

Man muss sich nur auf der gelben Linie halten, wenn man dem Höhenrausch entgehen will.

Marc, du sollst Lernwillige Anfänger aufbauen und nicht abschrecken!

Paul


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. Januar 2012)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Winterberg, Thale, Willingen Freeride und all die kleineren Parks sind ohne Probleme mit "kleineren" Rädern zu fahren.



Willingen Freeride bin ich letzten Herbst mit 'm Starrbike runter. Doof waren nur die Bremswellen im unteren Drittel, da bin ich dann die Anlieger weiter oben gefahren. War aber lustig


----------

